# Best month to visit Beijing?



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I am more than just curious.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

I have a book which says September and October are the best months to visit Beijing. It is pretty accurate and reliable.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Forza Raalte said:


> I have a book which says September and October are the best months to visit Beijing. It is pretty accurate and reliable.


I think september and october are the best months for every city in the northern hemisphere.

This sucks a little bit. I have already booked my trip to Seoul in september.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

You could easily make a Seoul-Beijing trip. I heard the summers are extremly hot in Beijing, the winters are extremly cold and in spring the city is threated by dust storms


----------



## xXx carlos xXx (Oct 19, 2005)

^^yeah.... ive been to bejing twice... dust storms occur during my stay... and there were dandelion(looked like) flying everywhere


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Dust storms usually take place at the beginning of the year, although I visited in March and had 5 straight days of hazy blue skies.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

september or october.

however avoid october 1-7.

april-may is ok, the climate gets hotter after mid-may. april-may is also the raining season.
winter is not that cold actually, probalby same as northern germany, winter is just too depressing.


----------



## kadiology (Feb 8, 2006)

i was in beijing in march. it was ... damn cold. the tempreture is 0 celcius. i heard it was snowing 2 weeks before i reach beijing. but beijing was plagued with haze at that time. hardly see the sun. i dont know how is it now.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

kadiology said:


> i was in beijing in march. it was ... damn cold. the tempreture is 0 celcius. i heard it was snowing 2 weeks before i reach beijing. but beijing was plagued with haze at that time. hardly see the sun. i dont know how is it now.


It looks okay.
http://www.weather.com/outlook/travel/businesstraveler/tenday/CHXX0008?from=search_10day

Around 20°C and the sun is shining.

I want a last minute travel to Beijing if possible. I will drive today or on thuesday to the Frankfurt airport. They have thousands of last minute travel offers there. 
If i find one i would fly on april 10th. My visa would be in 5 days ready.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

600€ for the flight 
200€ for 5 nights should be enough, i hope.

I will ask again on thuesday. 

New York could be possible, too......


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Guess 1000$ will be enough


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Skyman said:


> Guess 1000$ will be enough


I am not willing to pay more than 800€ because this trip will reach my absolute financial limit. I need some money left to spend in Beijing.

I ordered on amazon my travel guide.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

It`s getting interesting.

1.) I recieved tourist informations from the tourism board of China.
2.) I was at the Chines Embassy to get my visa.
3.) I reserved a flight to Beijing and back with Austrian Airlines.
4.) In 2 days i will know if i get the hotel in Beijing. If they have a free room it will be booked. The hotel is the Exhebition Center Hotel near the Beijing zoo.

I would stay in Beijing from the 11th to the 16th april.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Tom_Green said:


> I am more than just curious.


October, as I did it last year!


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Tom_Green said:


> It`s getting interesting.
> 
> 1.) I recieved tourist informations from the tourism board of China.
> 2.) I was at the Chines Embassy to get my visa.
> ...


which exhibition centre hotel? the zoo-exhibition centre area is where i used to live, though i dont recall any exhibition centre hotel. the location is very good because it's close to public transportation and it's considered a safe area. anyways if you are getting around with public transportation, take the following bus/subway, so you wont search for this information and it will save you a lot of time.

from beijing exhibition centre:
to Tiananmen Sqaure: Take trolley bus 111/105 and get off at xizhimen station,then take subway and get off at either tiananmen west or tianmen east.
to Forbidden Palace: you can enter the forbidden palace from tiananmen (south gate), you can also take trolley bus 111 and get off at jingshan gongyuan (jingshan park) and that is the north gate.
to summer palace: take 808/332 (and a whole lot of others) and get off at last stop, (you probably need to check on that, i dont know if they extended their route)
to temple of heaven: take bus 812/814 and get off at tiantan dong men (temple of heaven east gate)

btw there is a huge bus terminal just opposite of the beijing zoo, you will be finding all your buses there.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Sen said:


> which exhibition centre hotel? the zoo-exhibition centre area is where i used to live, though i dont recall any exhibition centre hotel. the location is very good because it's close to public transportation and it's considered a safe area. anyways if you are getting around with public transportation, take the following bus/subway, so you wont search for this information and it will save you a lot of time.


I don`t have a catalogue but i think it is this hotel









A safe area? Which areas are dangerous?

Thanks for your information. 


bitxofo: can you please give me a link to your picture thread?


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I HAVE THE ROOM !!!!
I`M GOING TO BEIJING IN 12 DAYS !!!!


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

^^ happy to learn it, hope you will enjoy your trip there.

of course don't forget to take a lot of picture of cute chinese girls cough*cough i mean of beautiful skyscrapers and buildings


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Ben_Burj said:


> ^^ happy to learn it, hope you will enjoy your trip there.
> 
> of course don't forget to take a lot of picture of cute chinese girls cough*cough i mean of beautiful skyscrapers and buildings


I don`t know if you will be still happy if i tell you this. At first i wanted to go to Dubai again and not to Beijing. I would have been there between christmas and new year. But Cullwulla said that the Burj Dubai will be under 300m at this time. But i want to be impressed. So i will go one year later to Dubai. 

I will take again thousands of pics. Beijing is the first city where i can test my EOS 350D


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Tom_Green said:


> I don`t have a catalogue but i think it is this hotel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I know your hotel...

This is my thread about Beijing:

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=279765
^^I only found my Spanish version...^^
:wink2:
Have a nice time TOM! I am going to Warsaw in April.
:happy:


----------

